# Pet Thread... yeah your dog is great...



## Jack Ryan (Sep 8, 2017)

Looked for a pet thread but... well I couldn't stand it. I don't have any grand kids.

This is my new "to me" dog, Duke.  A friend of mine retired his guiding business and bird dogs a couple months ago. The town kennel regulations just got too much and his dogs were getting old so he was looking for a retirement home.

I took in Duke, he's 10 already and a proven hunter. All he thinks about is hunting. Tractoring and planting trees, he thinks it's hunting. He's been here about 6 weeks now and we are getting along pretty good but I'm out working and digging and when I got to back up and turn around I'm looking and looking for the dog. I know he was here just a minute ago and I don't want to run over him...

I guess this looked like a dog box to him. LOL. When ever there's no tools or dirt in it, he jumps up in the scoop and wants to ride back there.  This dog cracks me up, over and over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2017)

Good looking dog. German wirehaired?


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2017)

They love to hunt!  Probably will until he just can't go anymore!  Love the pic!


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 8, 2017)

He looks like my old griffon the worst duck , dove , quail , or squirrel dog that I ever fed lol naw he was good at his job I kept him shaved the last couple yrs of his life cause he knew where every mud or water hole was around here for miles , good lookin dog he looks like he's having a good time


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Good looking dog. German wirehaired?



Yes! He's awesome. We are already best buddies. At least until I have to leave, or put him in the kennel.

I spent three weeks deliberately working at getting him to imprint and depend on me, now I'm the only one in the house he sometimes chases down the drive way. I don't like that, I'm afraid he'll get hurt in the road. But it's getting better.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 8, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> He looks like my old griffon the worst duck , dove , quail , or squirrel dog that I ever fed lol naw he was good at his job I kept him shaved the last couple yrs of his life cause he knew where every mud or water hole was around here for miles , good lookin dog he looks like he's having a good time



I could already fill a 5 gallon bucket with those little green sticker things I've combed off him. He loves it though. He'll just stand right there and beg ya to get out the curry comb. Brush 'em right off his eye brows and he'll stand there still as a statue. Got out the scissors after I'd had him about a month and gave him a little hair cut and trim. He stood still like I'd been doing it all his life.

I'm so glad I didn't give in and get a pup, this is exactly the dog I wanted.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 8, 2017)

Tractor or not....that dog knows where the tailgate is supposed to be . lol!  He will make you a fine companion.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 9, 2017)

Good for you & the dog.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe I"m biased but love the dog. I honestly think my gsp is more about hunting than my lab. If he even thinks I'm reaching for a gun hes at my side waiting for the shot. lol


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 29, 2017)

He was ready to go...enough of this work stuff....


----------

